# Pizza deck ovens (correct temperature?)



## gdifante (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi there. 

I hope someone can help!

We've just opened our second restaurant and we have installed a new electric Lincat deck oven to make our Pizzas. Our first restaurant has a traditional wood Pizza oven so we are struggling to get the correct temperature to cook our Pizzas at in the new oven. There are two temperature dials, one has the overall heat and goes up to around 500 degrees. The other is for the base of the oven (stone) and has the numbers 1-6 on the dial. We use metal pizza pans with holes in to cook the Pizzas on and we cook them with a thin to medium thickness base (definitely not


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

My mother owned a pizzeria... The thing is crank the temp as high as it will go. You are using pizza pans with holes, so you are on your way. What we would do is start off in the pan, then when it was 3/4 cooked slide it off onto the stone. So, crank that temp..


----------

